# Selling a dog after you have had pups off it



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

just in general does anybody think its ok to get a bitch have puppies off it and then sell the bitch after she has raised the puppies for you,as i for one dont,dont get me wrong i have bred and shown dogs of different breeds in the past and have never thought oh we will sell the bitch after and move on,mine have always lived out there days with me,would just like to see what other people think regards


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

robbie2 said:


> just in general does anybody think its ok to get a bitch have puppies off it and then sell the bitch after she has raised the puppies for you,as i for one dont,dont get me wrong i have bred and shown dogs of different breeds in the past and have never thought oh we will sell the bitch after and move on,mine have always lived out there days with me,would just like to see what other people think regards


Sounds like puppy farming, a bit immoral imho. Depends where the dog is moving onto family or friend etc, I for one couldn't do it but I'd never own a dog just for breeding.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

robbie2 said:


> just in general does anybody think its ok to get a bitch have puppies off it and then sell the bitch after she has raised the puppies for you,as i for one dont,dont get me wrong i have bred and shown dogs of different breeds in the past and have never thought oh we will sell the bitch after and move on,mine have always lived out there days with me,would just like to see what other people think regards


i know this post is about me 

the lad that had her is now in jail i can not keep her full time so how long you want me to keep? is it not best to find her a family soon then later ?

i have 2 girl that had pup and they will be staying with me 4 life


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

A wee bit shit stirring going on here I take it.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

i know of a breeder in one breed who has bred show champions etc and was once the treasurer of the breed club who will have a bitch, show it a few times, breed from it once or twice, then have it spayed and rehome it. Happens EVERY time. She also occasionally keeps a dog puppy back but if it doesnt do well int he show ring she gets shot of it to a pet home.

Not something i agree with to be honest


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I find this highly amusing. It's so common to see reptiles for sale as soon as they have been bred (hell, some people even sell gravid/pregnant snakes!), and yet an uproar occurs when it's dogs. I disagree with both practices, but I find it strange how dogs seems to strike a cord more. Perhaps it's because we don't have that reciprocal unconditional love from our snakes or reptiles as we do dogs. 

It's less common however to buy a dog purely for the purpose of breeding, and yet how many people buy a snake for it's genetics? How many people sell snakes due to "not fitting in with breeding plans". So why is one more morally acceptable (generally) than the other?

Just playing devils advocate here.


----------



## karma_llama (Jan 4, 2009)

Montage_Morphs said:


> So why is one more morally acceptable (generally) than the other?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here.


i would say due to the intelligence of the species. Dogs have a much higher cognition than, for example, snakes. 
Just a though...


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I think its wrong on either count. Theres a lot of ethics I disagree with with both reptile and dog breeding. Reptiles being bred with negative traits sold as a plus is a joke. Scaleless Beardies for one being a joke imho. Licenses should be required to breed animals imho be it Dog or Corn. But thats a story for another day.

Reptiles suffer relocation stress, but I think its over with faster than a pining dog would be. this is a factor too I guess.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I find this highly amusing. It's so common to see reptiles for sale as soon as they have been bred (hell, some people even sell gravid/pregnant snakes!), and yet an uproar occurs when it's dogs. I disagree with both practices, but I find it strange how dogs seems to strike a cord more. Perhaps it's because we don't have that reciprocal unconditional love from our snakes or reptiles as we do dogs.
> 
> It's less common however to buy a dog purely for the purpose of breeding, and yet how many people buy a snake for it's genetics? How many people sell snakes due to "not fitting in with breeding plans". So why is one more morally acceptable (generally) than the other?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here.


Snakes do not grow to care for you or suffer anxiety when they change owners.

I have to admit I do believe many breeders do not have their dogs as house dogs. They live in kennels etc.

I am actually for the idea that I cannot stop them keeping their dogs like this but there is the hope when they are past breeding age or show winning that those dogs may get rehomed and retire to a more comfortable home based environment.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Kare said:


> Snakes do not grow to care for you or suffer anxiety when they change owners.
> 
> I have to admit I do believe many breeders do not have their dogs as house dogs. They live in kennels etc.
> 
> I am actually for the idea that I cannot stop them keeping their dogs like this but there is the hope when they are past breeding age or show winning that those dogs may get rehomed and retire to a more comfortable home based environment.


My mum was given a show winning Persian cat after its showing days were over. Best cat I've ever known. So sometimes I guess they do.

Certain breeds/ages would struggle more than others to find homes though


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

karma_llama said:


> i would say due to the intelligence of the species. Dogs have a much higher cognition than, for example, snakes.
> Just a though...


Oh I know  But why do people get their backs up about a species with "higher intelligence" or the capacity to bond with their owners? If the moral is based on the circumstances or reasoning behind the sale then should it not be the same across the board?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Kare said:


> Snakes do not grow to care for you or suffer anxiety when they change owners.
> 
> I have to admit I do believe many breeders do not have their dogs as house dogs. They live in kennels etc.
> 
> I am actually for the idea that I cannot stop them keeping their dogs like this but there is the hope when they are past breeding age or show winning that those dogs may get rehomed and retire to a more comfortable home based environment.


See my above post. I understand the reasoning, I just think it's backwards logic. Why is it acceptable to treat one type of animal like pokemon cards and not another? Why do we have a collection of snakes but not a collection of dogs?

I'm not looking for an argument, merely throwing a spanner in the works for folks to think about


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Oh I know  But why do people get their backs up about a species with "higher intelligence" or the capacity to bond with their owners? If the moral is based on the circumstances or reasoning behind the sale then should it not be the same across the board?


For me, the risk of an animal being upset by it being moved on is the reason its different to rehome cats and dogs as opposed to snakes.

I understand people sometimes have to give p there animals for things outside of their control (like an accident or losing a job, for example) but choosing to move on an animal for a selfish reason after it has bonded to you is very different to selling on an animal who doesnt care who feeds it and is not a decision to be taken lightly.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of reptile breeders seem to be on the quest for the perfect morph. Even more morally bankrupt imho. I remain the same across the board and on a mammal forum you'd probably find the users are just as opposed to it with reps, but so many people here do it its become 'normal'


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

karma_llama said:


> i know of a breeder in one breed who has bred show champions etc and was once the treasurer of the breed club who will have a bitch, show it a few times, breed from it once or twice, then have it spayed and rehome it. Happens EVERY time. She also occasionally keeps a dog puppy back but if it doesnt do well int he show ring she gets shot of it to a pet home.
> 
> Not something i agree with to be honest


when all you do is show dogs this is what can happen, you buy a puppy wanting it to be the best, if it does well you breed from her and hope her puppies do well, if she doesnt then it's much kinder to have her neutered and rehomed so you can focus on showing a different dog, not everyone does it and i dont believe its the best way to go about it but it's better than some situations



Montage_Morphs said:


> I find this highly amusing. It's so common to see reptiles for sale as soon as they have been bred (hell, some people even sell gravid/pregnant snakes!), and yet an uproar occurs when it's dogs. I disagree with both practices, but I find it strange how dogs seems to strike a cord more. Perhaps it's because we don't have that reciprocal unconditional love from our snakes or reptiles as we do dogs.
> 
> It's less common however to buy a dog purely for the purpose of breeding, and yet how many people buy a snake for it's genetics? How many people sell snakes due to "not fitting in with breeding plans". So why is one more morally acceptable (generally) than the other?
> 
> Just playing devils advocate here.


basically dogs are different to snakes, snakes tend not to latch onto their owners or exhibit behavioural problems when passed from pillar to post and well... snakes are just very different to dogs lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> For me, the risk of an animal being upset by it being moved on is the reason its different to rehome cats and dogs as opposed to snakes.
> 
> I understand people sometimes have to give p there animals for things outside of their control (like an accident or losing a job, for example) but choosing to move on an animal for a selfish reason after it has bonded to you is very different to selling on an animal who doesnt care who feeds it and is not a decision to be taken lightly.


Again I understand the concept. I keep furry things with legs and snakes. I know my snakes couldn't care less about who provides them with the correct environment and caters to their needs. *But WHY is it acceptable to treat the sale/swap/purchase of these creatures wildly different simply because of their inability to form an emotional attachment to their owners?* Is that truly the only reason people get their backs up about the buying and selling of dogs etc as opposed to snakes? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Again I understand the concept. I keep furry things with legs and snakes. I know my snakes couldn't care less about who provides them with the correct environment and caters to their needs. But WHY is it acceptable to treat the sale/swap/purchase of these creatures wildly different simply because of their inability to form an emotional attachment to their owners?


I believe its because the animals welbeing isnt affected by it, whereas with a dog it can be. 

I have rehomed/traded reptiles with people in the past, but I never do it unless I am 100% confident the new home will be able to provide the right care and understands any special requirements the individual animal may have.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> I believe its because the animals welbeing isnt affected by it, whereas with a dog it can be.
> 
> I have rehomed/traded reptiles with people in the past, but I never do it unless I am 100% confident the new home will be able to provide the right care and understands any special requirements the individual animal may have.


It makes perfect sense  This is how I see it as well. But I just don't get why people don't go on a rampage when this happens with reptiles. It's a little hypocritical although I understand that as long as the specific husbandry requirements of the reptile is met, then they couldn't give a rats fluffy bum!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> basically dogs are different to snakes, snakes tend not to latch onto their owners or exhibit behavioural problems when passed from pillar to post and well... snakes are just very different to dogs lol


Do you not worry that when the snake moves on it gets a bit stressed and perhaps stops eating properly, or that the person you moved it onto is not a good keeper and it suffers? Has as much to with responsibility as attachment. 

If it was as well known what reptile breeders/keepers get upto it would be even more frowned upon. far too much trading up down and sideways..


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Do you not worry that when the snake moves on it gets a bit stressed and perhaps stops eating properly, or that the person you moved it onto is not a good keeper and it suffers? Has as much to with responsibility as attachment.
> 
> If it was as well known what reptile breeders/keepers get upto it would be even more frowned upon. far too much trading up down and sideways..


Nail, head, hammer...

What narks me more than anything else is when you see continual and compulsive buying/selling/trading of snakes. And it's usually individuals who are just never happy with what they have. I can't advocate enough TAKE TIME TO CHOSE YOUR PETS! Research research research. And then perhaps they wouldn't be bored and disappointed within a few weeks and be looking for the next new or best thing to satisfy their own superficial needs...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Do you not worry that when the snake moves on it gets a bit stressed and perhaps stops eating properly, or that the person you moved it onto is not a good keeper and it suffers? Has as much to with responsibility as attachment.
> 
> If it was as well known what reptile breeders/keepers get upto it would be even more frowned upon. far too much trading up down and sideways..


if it was me selling them on i'd be making sure they were going to someone capable of looking after it, just as i would if it was a dog but because they don't bond directly to their owners i dont see it as that much of a problem, but i'm comparing stray dogs that are just dumped as opposed to a dog someone has lovingly cared for and then found a nice new home for. so i guess in my head its already messed up

My pets are mine and although i bought them with a breeding plan in mind, if they aren't bred from they'll still be kept and treated as pets, it depends on the individuals reasons for having and selling the animals i spose.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> if it was me selling them on i'd be making sure they were going to someone capable of looking after it, just as i would if it was a dog but because they don't bond directly to their owners i dont see it as that much of a problem, but i'm comparing stray dogs that are just dumped as opposed to a dog someone has lovingly cared for and then found a nice new home for. so i guess in my head its already messed up
> 
> My pets are mine and although i bought them with a breeding plan in mind, if they aren't bred from they'll still be kept and treated as pets, it depends on the individuals reasons for having and selling the animals i spose.


You can never know what you are selling your animals onto, you can only take people at face value. Someone could post a thread on here asking how to keep and look after an Iguana just for example they would soon know the diet, the temps the habitat the cost etc etc, they could feed that to you word for word making you think they know their stuff so you THINK it has gone to a good home. 

I had to give up 2 cats a few year ago due to allergies and I still worry about how they are getting on if they are being looked after, they were given to a friends next door neighbour but now the friend has moved house I have no idea how they are. I could not regularly do this, my head would be pickled I've promised myself it won't ever happen again.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I think this all goes along the same lines as breeding dogs to make money. You'll often find people in and out of the dog world frown upon it. Speak to a breeder and they'll often say they make little or no profit. Well take it from someone who knows, its utter rubbish! Yes, it does cost a lot in vets bills and yes, sometimes things go wrong and you lose money from a litter. But if you're breeding pedigrees (regularly) you're in it for the money BE HONEST..
However, my PERSONAL opinion is that if that dog - or indeed any animal - is also your PET there is not so much of a moral issue. So in answer to the OPs original question, no most people would not sell their beloved pet unless absolutely necessary, regardless of whether said pet is making them money or not. If they do it is for selfish reasons.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> You can never know what you are selling your animals onto, you can only take people at face value. Someone could post a thread on here asking how to keep and look after an Iguana just for example they would soon know the diet, the temps the habitat the cost etc etc, they could feed that to you word for word making you think they know their stuff so you THINK it has gone to a good home.
> 
> I had to give up 2 cats a few year ago due to allergies and I still worry about how they are getting on if they are being looked after, they were given to a friends next door neighbour but now the friend has moved house I have no idea how they are. I could not regularly do this, my head would be pickled I've promised myself it won't ever happen again.


thats very true, the only pet i've ever had to rehome was to a family i thought would be suitable but i've never heard back and i have no way of finding out so i just hope that she went to the loving home i expected.

i'm like you in that way, i still think about whether or not i did the right thing but then i think, if it hadnt worked out they'd have brought her back, but i'll never know.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

DavieB said:


> You can never know what you are selling your animals onto, you can only take people at face value. Someone could post a thread on here asking how to keep and look after an Iguana just for example they would soon know the diet, the temps the habitat the cost etc etc, they could feed that to you word for word making you think they know their stuff so you THINK it has gone to a good home.
> 
> I had to give up 2 cats a few year ago due to allergies and I still worry about how they are getting on if they are being looked after, they were given to a friends next door neighbour but now the friend has moved house I have no idea how they are. I could not regularly do this, my head would be pickled I've promised myself it won't ever happen again.


You do have to take people at face value, but the good thing with the forum is you can get a feel for their style of keeping by browsing through their posts and threads. It's not ideal, but it is something. I always chose to meet the individual in person when selling babies. I have travelled all over the country to make sure I do this. I always feel good about the homes they are going to when you get that enthusiastic and compassionate vibe from people who I know will care about my babies, as opposed to those that may be slightly more reserved ie pick up the snake and just go with no chit chat. But hey, we can't all be wildlife warriors bursting at the seams with enthusiasm and passion for the hobby :whistling2: Iv'e never bred or sold dogs so I'm not sure how it works in those circles.

Thats another thing I have just thought to myself, animals as a hobby? Hmmmm.... Surely it's a way of life?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Thats another thing I have just thought to myself, animals as a hobby? Hmmmm.... Surely it's a way of life?


Reptile keeping is the only place I've heard it described as a hobby it sounds wrong imho trainsets are hobbies not animals, My iguana is my pet not my hobby.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Reptile keeping is the only place I've heard it described as a hobby it sounds wrong imho trainsets are hobbies not animals, My iguana is my pet not my hobby.


Yup. I'm slightly uncomfortable with it. Not as much as the term collection though *shudders*. 

With the amount of animals I have and dedicate my life to it's far more than a hobby. A hobby suggests past time, if and when you can be bothered and prone to being fickle... Actually that suits some keepers on here to a T! :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Reptile keeping is the only place I've heard it described as a hobby it sounds wrong imho trainsets are hobbies not animals, My iguana is my pet not my hobby.


different levels of it would be classed as a hobby, keeping reptiles as pets wouldn't considered a hobby to me but breeding them might, keeping dogs and cats as pets wouldn't be a hobby but showing them would be... but thats just my thoughts


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> different levels of it would be classed as a hobby, keeping reptiles as pets wouldn't considered a hobby to me but breeding them might, keeping dogs and cats as pets wouldn't be a hobby but showing them would be... but thats just my thoughts


Thats a great point, certain aspects for pet keeper involving their animals could be a hobby. For example I do agility with my dog occasionally... I suppose that's HIS hobby. Maybe I'm just thinking far too much here


----------



## collielynn (Dec 11, 2011)

robbie2 said:


> just in general does anybody think its ok to get a bitch have puppies off it and then sell the bitch after she has raised the puppies for you,as i for one dont,dont get me wrong i have bred and shown dogs of different breeds in the past and have never thought oh we will sell the bitch after and move on,mine have always lived out there days with me,would just like to see what other people think regards


That is totally seriously out of order :censor::censor::censor:

Lynn


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Iv'e never bred or sold dogs so I'm not sure how it works in those circles.


Only once have i been worried where the pup was going. The entire family turned up - dad grandma etc - to view her and i don't want to be cruel but they stank. I thought, well if you can't look after your own personal hygiene you're not having my pup! But I'm a bit of a wimp so after they left I returned their deposit with an apologetic letter saying the puppy was in ill health.
Every other puppy I've sold I am still in touch with the owners and two are on this years waiting list already so must be doing something right:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Thats a great point, certain aspects for pet keeper involving their animals could be a hobby. For example I do agility with my dog occasionally... I suppose that's HIS hobby. Maybe I'm just thinking far too much here


no not really, you seem to look at it similar to me. my interests include training and agility so in doing that with my dogs it would be seen as my hobby, the pets are just included, without them it's not really an active thing to do, you'd just end up watching other people do it which to me isnt what a hobby is all about, unless yer a bird watcher lmao


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> no not really, you seem to look at it similar to me. my interests include training and agility so in doing that with my dogs it would be seen as my hobby, the pets are just included, without them it's not really an active thing to do, you'd just end up watching other people do it which to me isnt what a hobby is all about, unless yer a bird watcher lmao


Or you could say it is a hobby you do "with" your pet. However to say breeding is a hobby you do with your pet sounds a bit wrong :crazy::crazy: lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> no not really, you seem to look at it similar to me. my interests include training and agility so in doing that with my dogs it would be seen as my hobby, the pets are just included, without them it's not really an active thing to do, you'd just end up watching other people do it which to me isnt what a hobby is all about, unless yer a bird watcher lmao


OR you know, get a bunch of friends together, forget the dogs, and run the courses with yer pals  Right Andrew, through the tunnel you go... Can't fit you say? We'll see....


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Think you'd get a few strange looks in the agility ring without the dog...:lol2:

Montage Morphs lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> Only once have i been worried where the pup was going. The entire family turned up - dad grandma etc - to view her and i don't want to be cruel but they stank. I thought, well if you can't look after your own personal hygiene you're not having my pup! But I'm a bit of a wimp so after they left I returned their deposit with an apologetic letter saying the puppy was in ill health.
> Every other puppy I've sold I am still in touch with the owners and two are on this years waiting list already so must be doing something right:2thumb:


I've had to refuse a sale a few times, and in those cases also spun a similar story to avoid being cruel or callous.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

5plusmany said:


> Think you'd get a few strange looks in the agility ring without the dog...:lol2:


But i'd have a well behaved and willing human friend :Na_Na_Na_Na:

When I was a young girl, horse mad, I used to make jump courses with my friends, and we would gallop around pretending to be the horses and run the courses


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Or you could say it is a hobby you do "with" your pet. However to say breeding is a hobby you do with your pet sounds a bit wrong :crazy::crazy: lol


haha just a bit


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> When I was a young girl, horse mad, I used to make jump courses with my friends, and we would gallop around pretending to be the horses and run the courses


Used to do the exact same thing and I swear the horses were looking at us rolling their eyes:lol2:


----------



## collielynn (Dec 11, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> But i'd have a well behaved and willing human friend :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> When I was a young girl, horse mad, I used to make jump courses with my friends, and we would gallop around pretending to be the horses and run the courses


Snap so did me and my friends, horse of the year show was out fave :2thumb:

Lynn


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

It's such a shame kids just don't do that type of thing anymore. We were still prancing around and doing jump courses until towards the end of primary school. You know, when kids were still kids  No such thing as mobile phones and only one old BBC computer between the whole school. (I grew up in the highlands )

I don't know what happened to our imaginary horses... I think all the other girls got bored, became fickle and sold them. Brats! Giving our hobby a terrible name. Mine is still nestled away inside my head for a playful day


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

collielynn said:


> Snap so did me and my friends, horse of the year show was out fave :2thumb:
> 
> Lynn


I remember us doing it actually at Badminton one year when the stables arranged a trip. We weren't even that young, about 10 or 11 i think!:blush:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Montage_Morphs said:


> I don't know what happened to our imaginary horses... I think all the other girls got bored, became fickle and sold them. Brats! Giving our hobby a terrible name. Mine is still nestled away inside my head for a playful day


Gave mine to my daughters x


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

some of the points brought up have been valid to this post,and some not,as regarding big show breeders rehoming after show career is over,they would then spay and rehome,which i still think is wrong as you have dogs that have been kept in kennels and then get moved on to homes were people arnt able to cope and again the animals are passed on again,but as the post was about bitches being sold after they have had pups for silly amounts of money,this does not just go for pedigree breeders,but also anyone who does crossbreeding and then sells the bitch the reaction from me would still be the same,the dogs i have at the moment if i had to rehome i would go through breed rescue,if they could not help i would have my beloved dogs put to sleep,and i wwould know they were not getting past round like commodities that get discarded when no longer of use to you,this comment goes for any animals i have as i would not like to be in a position of not knowing were they were


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

robbie2 said:


> but as the post was about bitches being sold after they have had pups for silly amounts of money,this does not just go for pedigree breeders,but also anyone who does crossbreeding and then sells the bitch the reaction from me would still be the same


I don't understand people selling crossbreed pups for £100 or so imho that's barely enough to cover feed, worming and flea treatment let alone vaccination and vet check bills so I believe this is wrong in itself. Yes I know sometimes accidents happen blah blah I'm not talking about that but rather the people who do it purposely.
But the issue of cats coming out of a cattery/dogs coming out of a kennel I think resettlement issues could be very different from each other and have rather different outcomes in many cases. 
To summarise, a dog is for life not just for puppies.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> i know this post is about me
> 
> the lad that had her is now in jail i can not keep her full time so how long you want me to keep? is it not best to find her a family soon then later ?
> 
> i have 2 girl that had pup and they will be staying with me 4 life


is this the white british you got ?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yes it is!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i know this post is about me
> 
> the lad that had her is now in jail i can not keep her full time so how long you want me to keep? is it not best to find her a family soon then later ?
> 
> i have 2 girl that had pup and they will be staying with me 4 life


Weird that your in a situation to keep 2 girl pups yet not to keep a dog u state is food with kids and dogs ? As far as I'm concerned a dogs for life but can understand that breeding is not the same as imo I think she's really nice would have liked her but don't think winston would take to her too well I tried regime a frenchie but it was unfortunately like a warzone she hated mr winston


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i know this post is about me
> 
> the lad that had her is now in jail i can not keep her full time so how long you want me to keep? is it not best to find her a family soon then later ?
> 
> i have 2 girl that had pup and they will be staying with me 4 life


 Read it back makes more sense now but still no denying I noticed u rehome quiet a few cj springs to mind !


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

robbie2 said:


> some of the points brought up have been valid to this post,and some not,as regarding big show breeders rehoming after show career is over,they would then spay and rehome,which i still think is wrong as you have dogs that have been kept in kennels and then get moved on to homes were people arnt able to cope and again the animals are passed on again,but as the post was about bitches being sold after they have had pups for silly amounts of money,this does not just go for pedigree breeders,but also anyone who does crossbreeding and then sells the bitch the reaction from me would still be the same,the dogs i have at the moment if i had to rehome i would go through breed rescue,if they could not help i would have my beloved dogs put to sleep,and i wwould know they were not getting past round like commodities that get discarded when no longer of use to you,this comment goes for any animals i have as i would not like to be in a position of not knowing were they were


i myself would never rehome my dogs! they come before myself. i know oldtyme loves his dogs and is very passionate with his breeding, like he stated the dog was not his, im pretty sure he will look after the dog till he finds a good home for her as he does his pups, so until people know the situation they should stop pointing the finger and try not to start witch hunts me thinks they should wind there necks in and mind there own bloody buisness :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Read it back makes more sense now but still no denying I noticed u rehome quiet a few cj springs to mind !


Neil hasn't rehomed cj!
Last time I was there cj was still there!

Neil has kept two of his female pups but that's different as they were born into that household and the dogs have grown used to them!
This dog in question was not at neils, she lived with a friend who is now, I believe in jail, so Neil has her! 
The dogs who have has pups are both still at neils and looking good!
Neil rehomed abandoned dogs too and some of his adverts are for this purpose or for family members... I.e. The lurchers.

Once again, the rfuk wagon rolls on with people finger pointing and assuming.


----------



## robbie2 (Aug 20, 2009)

when this post was started it was in general to see how many people thought the same as me as regards selling bitches after you have had pups off them,i have not mentioned names,so were is the witch hunt on my part, and also i am sure if i took somebodies dog to look after while a permanant home could be found,i certainly wouldnt breed from it


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Oh come on robbie, we know you posted on neils thread last night slagging him off. I then suggested you start a thread instead of taking up ad space!
Lo and behold the next day there's a thread!
Not an issue but at least have the decency to admit that's who it's aimed at!
Really, that's just silly to claim otherwise!
In regards to you last comment...
Neil took the dog in after she had the pups I think!
Can I ask, have you even read his seller feedback?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen ads advertising cj for sale ? So maybe has hasn't sold yet but defiantly for sale I've also seen cj in the flesh I would never rehome a girl dog without neutering her imo its only fair to not sell a expensive breed unneutered is just asking for her to be breed constant


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

robbie2 said:


> when this post was started it was in general to see how many people thought the same as me as regards selling bitches after you have had pups off them,i have not mentioned names,so were is the witch hunt on my part, and also i am sure if i took somebodies dog to look after while a permanant home could be found,i certainly wouldnt breed from it


how do you know it wasnt already pregnant ?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rach It clearly states she's good with other dogs so thus can't be the issue ?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I may be wrong but last time I looked cj was male!
And no he isn't up for sale!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, she's good with other dogs but they are bullying her!
Too many hierarchal females!
In that house there is precious, mimi, terra, rayne, and other breeds one being kitty!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

To be fair I have nothing against olde Tyne I was just looking to rehome a dog and noticed the pups cj and mum at the same time thought it was weird but if it isn't your dog fair enough pretty understandable

Cj is defiantly advertised for sale


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Yeah, she's good with other dogs but they are bullying her!
> Too many hierarchal females!
> In that house there is precious, mimi, terra, rayne, and other breeds one being kitty!


If she isn't dominant she could be perfect for me need to speak to the Missus I need another bully mr winstons Lonely


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyways to lighten the mood here's my olde Tyme he's the nuts


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> If she isn't dominant she could be perfect for me need to speak to the Missus I need another bully mr winstons Lonely


she is not dominant mimi can be fun with dog that arnt born in to home


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> she is not dominant mimi can be fun with dog that arnt born in to home


YEh we rehomed a frenchie but every time my dog got excited she attacked him was a nightmare tried to fix it but couldn't we went derby twice to collect and return her trying to talk my Missus into the British but think last week put her off anything for a while


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

it really hurts my head to try and read some of these posts....


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Sorry I stand corrected re CJ!
my bad! I'm so outta the loop!
Lol!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> it really hurts my head to try and read some of these posts....


Sorry I'm a common Londoner and I'm typing on my phone and cant be arsed to check what I'm righting, I got no patience at all so hit buttons at hundred mile an hour


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Sorry I'm a common Londoner and I'm typing on my phone and cant be arsed to check what I'm righting, I got no patience at all so hit buttons at hundred mile an hour


my brain just melts when letters or words are missing, it's too much effort to decipher lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> my brain just melts when letters or words are missing, it's too much effort to decipher lol


Don't worry ur not the first I talk about a million mile an hour as well I'm one of them hyper people that has the concentration span of a nat


----------



## THE-COBRA (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it is wrong that people use dogs as breeding machines and then sell them on after they have got what they want. Yes people do, do it with snakes on here, but theres a big difference. Dogs get attatched to you and are a lot cleverer than snakes and they also require a great deal of attention. As stated on here many times that snakes Don't have the part of the Brain that shows love etc. So personally I believe there is a big difference. At the end of the day no animal should be past from piller to post.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had to rehome a cat before because she was being bullied by the others, wasnt easy to do, but sometimes you have to consider whats best for the pet.
i got her neutered and up to date with her jabs and vetted her new home.

i`d love to take the bully in, but havnt got that sort of spare cash.


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Anyways to lighten the mood here's my olde Tyme he's the nuts image


hes lovely.:flrt:


----------

